# La lumière verte



## shysnale (21 Novembre 2008)

Salut les gars,

Depuis quelques heures la lumière verte à droite de la webcam intégrée de mon macbook reste en permanence allumée. Ce qui veut dire normalement que la web cam marche tout le temps ? ?

Je n'ai pourtant rien fait pour.
Tout ce que j'ai fait c'est faire software update et installer deux ou trois trucs de sécurité, même pas en rapport avec la webcam. Quelqu'un saurait il comment couper cette lumière  ?

Merci


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

t'as regardé si photobooth était en marche ou pas? regarde aussi si t'as iMSN , t'as peut ètre changé un paramètre de la fonction webcam........


----------



## surfman06 (21 Novembre 2008)

Fais Cmd+Alt+esc afin de voir quels programmes tournent en tâche de fond et voit s'il y en a un en rapport avec la webcam (iChat / Skype / etc) ou ouvre une fenêtre du moniteur d'activité dans 
applications/utilitaires afin de voir qu'est ce qui tournent dans ton mac, t'as même la possibilité de voir une fenêtre avec les messages d'erreurs de log des programmes, mais je me rappelle plus ou c'est, bref un autre t'aideras pour la trouver.
Avec tout ça, on finira par trouver le fautif.


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

peut ètre que les services secrets l'espionne, vas savoir


----------



## surfman06 (21 Novembre 2008)

Si c'est la dgst je sors,ça risque d'être contagieux.............:hein:


----------



## Macadamia (21 Novembre 2008)

merde ya l'agent smith qu'y a débarqué chez moi!!!! mais nan je suis pas néo ducon!!!:mouais:


----------



## Rez2a (6 Décembre 2008)

shysnale, tu as trouvé une solution à ce problème ?
C'est bel et bien un méchant bug et ça n'a pas l'air d'être lié à un soft, ça m'arrive que la lumière de l'iSight s'allume dès le démarrage du MacBook (sur l'écran avec la pomme), et rien à faire ça reste allumé jusqu'à ce que je l'éteigne, l'iSight est inaccessible tant que la lumière est là ; et ça arrive que ça persiste pour 3 ou 4 redémarrages consécutifs...
J'ai cherché sur le site d'Apple un correctif, en vain.
Je précise que j'ai un MB noir de Février 2008.


----------



## Volturia (22 Juillet 2011)

Moi c'est pour un problème tout autre, j'espère que vous pouvez m'aider. Alors voilà j'ai un mac book pro. Et je suis allée sur skyrock tchat, et j'ai accepté de mettre la cam avec une amie, il y a eu un petite carrée blanc me demandant mon autorisation, mais le problème c'est que j'ai accepté comment savoir si ma cam est bien coupée, et comment révoqué cette autorisation ? MERCI


----------

